# Glycerin soap, KOH won't dissolve completely?



## tresbiansoap (Dec 17, 2018)

Making bastille soap 75% olive oil, 20% coco, 5% castor oil yesterday.
And try to use full glycerin to make lye solution, but KOH won't dissolve completely even after one hour.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 17, 2018)

Please don't dissolve KOH in pure glycerin.  Yes, I know -- some people do it this way -- but this method is a serious safety risk and does not make better soap.

Dissolve the KOH in an equal weight of water. Do this at room temperature -- do not heat this mixture. I want to stress that heat is _not _required when dissolving KOH in _water_. Add enough glycerin so the total weight of glycerin + water equals the total "water" weight called for in the recipe. That will give you the most glycerin with the most safety.


----------



## tresbiansoap (Dec 17, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Please don't dissolve KOH in pure glycerin.  Yes, I know -- some people do it this way -- but this method is a serious safety risk and does not make better soap.
> 
> Dissolve the KOH in an equal weight of water. Do this at room temperature -- do not heat this mixture. I want to stress that heat is _not _required when dissolving KOH in _water_. Add enough glycerin so the total weight of glycerin + water equals the total "water" weight called for in the recipe. That will give you the most glycerin with the most safety.



I see. That's about what is right.

Yes, I notice about the heat. Dissolving KOH with water will already have so much heat. I was too greedy on glycerin (wishing to add much more moisture soap), will stick to the way you stated in the future. 

Thank you DeeAnna


----------

